# Simple cleaning



## misskayce (Jan 11, 2017)

I  have found several bottles (not usually old,just interesting) that were all caked in mud and some unknown substance inside.All I do is fill them about 3/4 with hot water and finish with Dawn dish liquid.Let them sit for a few days,and then use a soft strip of cloth or brush to finish.It sometimes takes a while but I don't scratch up the glass.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 11, 2017)

Yikes!  Don't use hot water on/in any bottle you care about!  Thermal shock is the threat.  Use room temperature water with a modicum of laundry bleach and a few drops of laundry detergent (because it is non-foaming) for good results.


----------

